# When you feel you had a bad photo day....what do YOU do?



## photocat (Jul 20, 2008)

I had an engagement shoot this morning that I took almost 400 images and am down to about 75 now b/c so many weren't focused accurately. BAD me!!! BUT I've had hands on my camera lately and I'm wondering if my settings were changed and I didn't catch on before today. ??? TBD. Anyways, I have a ton of amazing shots but I am so disappointed in myself on the rest that had to be trashed. 

What do you guys do to pump yourself up on a bad photo day? I try to shake it off, go out for some personal shooting and keep going - but it's not always that easy. I take every shot very personally. I beat myself up when I know better....when I should have triple checked settings/lighting/exposure/etc..... grrrrrrr

I need a hug. Cat.:hugs:


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jul 20, 2008)

I just get over it and keep shooting. Nobody's perfect. 

Few weeks ago I was shooting in an indoor skate park. Shot 350 images, was only happy with 1.


----------



## photocat (Jul 20, 2008)

straight and to the point.  thank you!   

that's how I usually think... I guess I'm just having a moment.  Thanks for your reply - Cat


----------



## NJMAN (Jul 20, 2008)

I have more problems with focusing than I care to admit. I could swear I had the focus dead on for so many shots on my 85mm f/1.8, but then when I preview them, I notice it is slightly out of focus on the eyes.  I don't know if its a defect of the lens, or if I am just not steady enough. Sometimes I am in low light, and shooting 800 ISO, 1.8, 1/80. Thats kinda tough to get good focus if you dont have a tripod or monopod. 

Just keep in mind why you got into photography in the first place. If I let things like that get me down, I would have quit a long time ago. Its the good shooting days that keep me going. 

Don't lost heart. Keep your passion alive. Listen to some soothing or inspiring music. Regroup and collect your thoughts. Review your good shots, and believe that you can do it again, and learn from your mistakes. Also, look at works of photographers you admire for further inspiration. 

Oh, and if you have people that always have a negative thing to say about your hobby or profession, don't listen to them. Chances are, they will be downers about most things.


----------



## photocat (Jul 20, 2008)

ha!  I guess I will be ok b/c already got the music going and focusing on the good shots.  What do they say.... if 3% of your shots are amazing - that's AMAZING.  I hope the couple agree.  I'll post a few when I get the guts.  Cat.


----------



## Tyjax (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh Kitty Cat... you know and I know how good you are.  You know you are good. One bad morning...  meh. Let me decide if it was a bad morning... show me the stuff.


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 20, 2008)

Alcohol....lots of it.


----------



## Tyjax (Jul 20, 2008)

DONT ENCOURAGE HER! ( hides ALL the Don Julio, well all the Tequila period) 

CAT! Put DOWN that Margarita!


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 20, 2008)

God wants you to drink beer.


----------



## photocat (Jul 20, 2008)

toofpaste - love the disclaimer.  nuff said - not going to even reply to YOU.  

tyjax......  (sigh.)  I'll send YOU the link.  (gets ready to sulk.)  Cat.


----------



## Tyjax (Jul 20, 2008)

heh heh Hehe, I think she likes you Toofpaste.


----------



## photocat (Jul 20, 2008)

oh god.  no.


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm e-depressed now.

I might commit e-suicide.


----------



## Tyjax (Jul 20, 2008)

Here is a sharp and witty post to cut your broadband connection with. 

(Man I am clever.)


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 20, 2008)

nice....


lets see the pictures sweety...im sure theyre not that bad.


----------



## Tyjax (Jul 20, 2008)

Having just seen them. I can tell you they are good. I will let her decide which ones to share.


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 20, 2008)

:meh: Whoa.....wtf....what kind of pictures are we talking about here?


----------



## Mike_E (Jul 20, 2008)

She said engagement so you might want to wait for the honeymoon shoot.  

I do a standard debriefing- me and the exif and then comes a reanalysis of the process.


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## photocat (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 20, 2008)

OH GOD THOSE ARE TERRIBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!


LOL!  j/k

How could you dislike those???

Those are good.  I know... you were just building suspense right?


----------



## Tyjax (Jul 20, 2008)

(grins a little proud.) Told ya Kitty.


----------



## photocat (Jul 20, 2008)

ha. ha. not funny - you got me for one crazy second, i'll admit.

these i liked. there are 275 in my recycle bin that were crap b/c of movement blur or lack of focus that i didn't realize wasn't there. grr. 

these i think are pretty cool though, so i truly do hope others agree. and if not - that's ok too, that's why i posted them. 

i like to shoot impromptu moments. so alot of my portrait work is very natural by the subjects. i don't like to force smiles - i LOVE to make them only smile at each other and at the moment at hand. i think i did a pretty good job in these examples. yes? 

thanks for your c&c.... i'm feeling better now. :heart:


----------



## Tyjax (Jul 20, 2008)

Still got that hug if you want it.


----------



## photocat (Jul 20, 2008)

Tyjax said:


> Still got that hug if you want it.


 
*smack*  :lmao:  jk

thanks for pepping me up as usual.  :heart:


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 20, 2008)

photocat said:


> i like to shoot impromptu moments. so alot of my portrait work is very natural by the subjects. i don't like to force smiles - i LOVE to make them only smile at each other and at the moment at hand. i think i did a pretty good job in these examples. yes?
> 
> thanks for your c&c.... i'm feeling better now. :heart:



NP, and yes, that's exactly what they communicate! Impromptu candid unrehearsed moments between two people. Nice!


----------



## photocat (Jul 20, 2008)

Bifurcator said:


> NP, and yes, that's exactly what they communicate! Impromptu candid unrehearsed moments between two people. Nice!


 
thank you!  :blushing:


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome.


(now pay me my $50 Tyjax! Or I'm ratting out the whole thing.)  hehe j/k


----------



## photocat (Jul 20, 2008)

Bifurcator said:


> Your welcome.
> 
> 
> (now pay me my $50 Tyjax! Or I'm ratting out the whole thing.)  hehe j/k


 
I'm afraid to ask.


----------



## notelliot (Jul 20, 2008)

lol, cat. it happens. i totally let a client down, and dropped the ball completely last week. I had fine tuned an 85/1.4, and used a different copy for to shoot a show, so NOTHING was focused. at all. 200 images, all OOF. I was soo pissed, but I goofed. oh well. next time, I know ONE more thing I need to check before I shoot.


----------



## photocat (Jul 20, 2008)

notelliot said:


> lol, cat. it happens. i totally let a client down, and dropped the ball completely last week. I had fine tuned an 85/1.4, and used a different copy for to shoot a show, so NOTHING was focused. at all. 200 images, all OOF. I was soo pissed, but I goofed. oh well. next time, I know ONE more thing I need to check before I shoot.


 
oh my!  I am so sorry to hear about that!  yikes!!  yes, all lessons learned... ugh.  onward and upward...that's all we can do.  cat


----------



## Miaow (Jul 21, 2008)

toofpaste said:


> Alcohol....lots of it.



I was gonna say a similar thing also lol

Though dont think anything could chear me up after my pics yesterday though- all my photos had problems LOL either marks on walls behind the subject (true not my fault but i didnt see it till after i got home lol) and then with a few shots i did out in the yard I noticed hair and dust all over my sensor again ARGH 

Think of it this way, at least you have some good shots from the ones you took


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Jul 21, 2008)

Cat, you probably just have to randomly buy more lenses for some reason or another to curb you photo disappointments away


The picture of the two hats on the ground spoke to me, they were really touching.


----------



## PackingMyBags (Jul 21, 2008)

I hit the delete all button...and cry


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 21, 2008)

I will only comment if you want me too....


----------



## reg (Jul 21, 2008)

If I told you people what I do when I have a bad day, first I would be called a troll and a liar and then an insensitive heartless bastard for joking like that.


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 21, 2008)

Say it...it sounds hilarious already....


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Jul 21, 2008)

reg said:


> If I told you people what I do when I have a bad day,


  Do you do prank calls to infomercials ?




toofpaste said:


> Say it...it sounds hilarious already....



Watch out, reg replies to people in all capital letters sometimes I have noticed.


----------



## reg (Jul 21, 2008)

C677T said:


> Watch out, reg replies to people in all capital letters sometimes I have noticed.


  You like to follow me around and post about me sometimes, I have noticed.


----------



## Battou (Jul 21, 2008)

When you trash can every shot taken from a session...then you've had a bad Photoday.


I missloaded not one, but two cameras, and completely faild to notice it untill it was too late. My primary camera, I have loaded thousands of times, dozens of times in the dark. There is just no excuse for a misload on that camera, and the back up camera.....well it's the back up for it's similarity to the primary Even then, I should have noticed it, when one misloads as badly as I did it sounds different


....I threw them out and swore a lot.

So you got 75 shots our of a 400 shot session, I have nothing out of a hundred plus shot film session, atleast you have something to work with


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Jul 21, 2008)

reg said:


> You like to follow me around and post about me sometimes, I have noticed.



usually only when you type billboard sized font, there is a little hilarity in it


----------



## reg (Jul 21, 2008)

billboard size? somebody say
 billboard size?


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Jul 21, 2008)

Battou said:


> So you got 75 shots our of a 400 shot session, I have nothing out of a hundred plus shot film session, atleast you have something to work with



Yeah film can be really disappointing sometimes, especially when you think the pictures are going to turn out really well.


----------



## Battou (Jul 21, 2008)

C677T said:


> Yeah film can be really disappointing sometimes, especially when you think the pictures are going to turn out really well.



This is a mistake I should not be making with these cameras. I'm still pissed about that one. I knew I ****ed up before I even started to remove the film from the cameras.

It was something I had never done before so when I started I had some low expectations, but I did expect something out of the whole ordeal.


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Jul 21, 2008)

Yeah im often disapointed with my ratio of good shots to bad. but im always really happy with that one shot or two and that makes it worth it sometimes, unless it was a HORRIBLE day.


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 21, 2008)

Brokeback Mountain II needs another photographer....so I hear.


----------



## photocat (Jul 21, 2008)

toofpaste said:


> Brokeback Mountain II needs another photographer....so I hear.


 
oooh toofpaste.... my darling darling toofpaste.......  (sigh.)  you have issues.  

now leave my photos alone unless you are going to say something nice about them.  cat


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 21, 2008)

photocat said:


> oooh toofpaste.... my darling darling toofpaste....... (sigh.) you have issues.
> 
> now leave my photos alone unless you are going to say something nice about them. cat


 



Cat, I'll be serious for 3 minutes. That's all you're getting, because I dont want you to think I'm an ass....all the time. So here goes my C&C.

1 & 2 Great poses great exposure...just needed more lighting.
3. Has an amazing sharpness and exposure to it, very good job.
4. Very good picture except the females stomach flab seems to grab my attention more then their superfluous love. It seems like you can't crop it out either because then you would barely have a picture left.


In conclusion, the pictures aren't as bad as they seem. The people on here mostly are enthusiast or expierenced professionals. They're going to judge you from a artistic POV. Keep in mind, your clients' most common reaction is going to be that they love their pictures. They don't see pictures in F-Stops, Shutter Speed, and ISO like we do.

Don't beat yourself up, now you know what to do next time.

Still love me?


----------



## photocat (Jul 21, 2008)

toofpaste said:


> Cat, I'll be serious for 3 minutes. That's all you're getting, because I dont want you to think I'm an ass....all the time. So here goes my C&C.
> 
> 1 & 2 Great poses great exposure...just needed more lighting.
> 3. Has an amazing sharpness and exposure to it, very good job.
> ...


 
My dearest toofpaste, of course there is still love in my heart for you.  I am deeply impressed and thankful for your c&c.  thank you.  

To all:  Now that it's 24 hours later, I am doing much better.  Could still smack myself at the issues I had, but hey - stuff happens.  Control what you can control and aim to do better next time.  

I personally love the above images and the feedback I received from the couple is very good.  So - I guess all's not lost and I have another happy client.  

I am very impressed at the viewings and posts my entry caused.  Just goes to show you that we are all not perfect and are looking for someone to pat us on the back every once in awhile.  

I gotta say, I am thankful to tyjax for getting me involved in this forum community.  it's like being in a relationship with (how many are on this board?? lol) a gazillion photographers.  We all share a passion and love that sometimes brings us down.  So it's good to know there's a place we can "talk." -------  ok, as I'm typing this the Cheers theme song went thru my head Dr.Phil came to mind too.... LOL!!!  :lmao:

Ok, now where's my tequilla?  toofpaste????  tyjax?


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 21, 2008)

Pschh....tequila? Bust out the roofies.


----------



## photocat (Jul 21, 2008)

toofpaste said:


> Pschh....tequila? Bust out the roofies.


 
no no - just don julio please.


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 21, 2008)

You get ure julio I'll get my piss water lol


----------



## photocat (Jul 21, 2008)

yee haa.  (thank you to tyjax for filling me in on the old "coyboy slang" "piss water." - I've heard the slang just didn't know it was a coyboy thang.


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 21, 2008)

It's a cowboy thing? Never knew.


----------



## photocat (Jul 21, 2008)

LOL!  leave it to tyjax to know the history!!  good call to use that phrase!


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 21, 2008)

You and Tyjax close huh?   Lucky bastard.


----------



## photocat (Jul 21, 2008)

tyjax is a very good friend of mine.  we work together and go shooting together.  he's my bud.


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 21, 2008)

Refer to previous statement.


----------



## Tyjax (Jul 21, 2008)

Geez.:chatty:  

This is has become like "the old women" thread. 

Chatty. 
Garulous.

Heh heh. She's married Toofpaste. And old.


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 21, 2008)

dude....shes hot. idc if shes married.


----------



## photocat (Jul 21, 2008)

you're a dang jack's butt. (i was told to edit).  lol


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 21, 2008)

I think...? idk i havent even seen u...lmao.

I just hit on every single woman I meet.


----------



## Tyjax (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh god. I am dead. She is throwing things across the classroom. In front of the students even.


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 21, 2008)

photocat said:


> you're a god damn jackass.


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 21, 2008)

Is she hot tyjax?


----------



## photocat (Jul 21, 2008)

i have to study now.  i guess tyjax isn't that good of a mentor if he can't keep his students in line and off the internet during class.


----------



## Tyjax (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## toofpaste (Jul 21, 2008)

answer my question ty


----------



## Easy_Target (Jul 21, 2008)

Shot about 1100 images, didn't think to check them while shooting. Turns out they were shot on 1600 iso. (I hate high iso shooting)

Just kick yourself in the ass and move on to the next shoot.


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 21, 2008)

ahahahaha 1600 ISO?  rotfl


----------



## photocat (Jul 21, 2008)

toofpaste said:


> answer my question ty


 

he's got flippin photos of me in some of his posts..... am i that forgettable????? lol


----------



## Tyjax (Jul 21, 2008)

:raisedbrow:

 :angry1:

:taped sh:


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 21, 2008)

link?


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm having a bad day after reading all this:lmao: j/k


----------



## Tyjax (Jul 21, 2008)

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=130430


forgive them c677T, you know... hormones of youth and all that... it'll pass.


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 21, 2008)

I remember know.... Nice rack of pictures there Ty.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Jul 21, 2008)

Tyjax said:


> http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=130430
> 
> 
> forgive them c677T, you know... hormones of youth and all that... it'll pass.


  yeah, those two are just chatty cathysyah yah more pictures less chatting haha



photocat said:


> am i that forgettable????? lol


nah your a funny one, with mosquitoes bites and sitting in a cactus patch and all


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 21, 2008)

photocat said:


> I am very impressed at the viewings and posts my entry caused.  Just goes to show you that we are all not perfect...



Either that or we are all prefect and those who aren't make great entertainment.  :lmao:


----------



## photocat (Jul 22, 2008)

Bifurcator said:


> Either that or we are all prefect and those who aren't make great entertainment.  :lmao:


  grr.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Jul 22, 2008)

how did this thread get 79 posts? already?


----------



## photocat (Jul 22, 2008)

jealous?  no no - jk!!  lol  :hug::


----------



## Joves (Jul 22, 2008)

C677T said:


> how did this thread get 79 posts? already?


 Content? 

To be more on the subject, I just forget bad days and, keep on shooting.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Jul 22, 2008)

photocat said:


> jealous?  no no - jk!!  lol  :hug::


  haha no I was just surprised to see this many post this fast.


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm partially guilty. I spent half the time making fun of Cat, then the other half hitting on her.


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Jul 24, 2008)

lol this thread needs to get back to the basics. 'i had a bad day shooting today'. i took your advice and whipped out a 40 of tequilla


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 24, 2008)

Your welcome.


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Jul 24, 2008)

And then happily went to work.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Jul 24, 2008)

When I have a bad day, I just try and pinpoint the reason(s) why it happened. And then try and not let it happen again the next time I shoot. Sometimes we just don't have our creative juices flowing as well, it happens. And other times you're shooting in poor conditions and you try to overcome them, only to find out you just can't.


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 24, 2008)

Trenton Romulox said:


> When I have a bad day, I just try and pinpoint the reason(s) why it happened. And then try and not let it happen again the next time I shoot. Sometimes we just don't have our creative juices flowing as well, it happens. And other times you're shooting in poor conditions and you try to overcome them, only to find out you just can't.


 

Someone tell him to just grab some booze...


pinpoint....pschhh


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Jul 24, 2008)

toofpaste said:


> Someone tell him to just grab some booze...
> 
> 
> pinpoint....pschhh



Haha, when I saw that you were the latest post, I knew you'd say something about booze or drugs to my post. I just knew it. And I was right, woohoo! 

I'm 17 though, so I shouldn't really be boozin' too hard...

...

:cheers:


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 24, 2008)

Trenton Romulox said:


> Haha, when I saw that you were the latest post, I knew you'd say something about booze or drugs to my post. I just knew it. And I was right, woohoo!
> 
> I'm 17 though, so I shouldn't really be boozin' too hard...
> 
> ...


 

booze...yes....drugs...no.

Unless... no...say no to drugs.

Everyone probably thinks I'm an alcoholic by now. I just like to party the **** out of the weekends. And I started last year...when I was 17! So join the wagon


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Jul 24, 2008)

toofpaste said:


> booze...yes....drugs...no.
> 
> Unless... no...say no to drugs.
> 
> Everyone probably thinks I'm an alcoholic by now. I just like to party the **** out of the weekends. And I started last year...when I was 17! So join the wagon



Haha, I actually have no interest in drinking, no matter how bad of a day I have. And I'll pass on the wagon offer, I'm all set walking straight.


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 24, 2008)

Trenton Romulox said:


> Haha, I actually have no interest in drinking, no matter how bad of a day I have. And I'll pass on the wagon offer, I'm all set walking straight.


 
Dude...exactly how I felt. A year ago, that is  You'll see. That will all change soon. BTW...you can still walk straight after 4 or 5 beers.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Jul 24, 2008)

toofpaste said:


> Dude...exactly how I felt. A year ago, that is  You'll see. That will all change soon. BTW...you can still walk straight after 4 or 5 beers.



Haha, alcoholism runs in my family really bad and I saw it ruin both my grandfather's, so I'm tempted to pass up on the opportunity to drink (legally or otherwise). But, I'm sure I'll recreationally drink in college (most people do, eh?). 

And I'm not sure, I'm not too heavy, I probably can't handle too many beers.


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 24, 2008)

You need to inscribe in the Toofpaste Recreational 8 Week Semester.


----------



## Joves (Jul 24, 2008)

Trenton Romulox said:


> Haha, I actually have no interest in drinking, no matter how bad of a day I have. And I'll pass on the wagon offer, I'm all set walking straight.


 Good way to be. I used to drink like a fish in the old days but, dont do it anymore. Keep it up and, dont let anyone tell you diffrent.


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 24, 2008)

Omg.... this sounds like an Oprah segment.


----------



## tron (Jul 25, 2008)

i had a bad day yesterday so i went home, threw a hissy fit complete with screaming, rolling on the ground, clawing at my face and hair, filling my diapers with excrememt, and generally being a nusience.  not to mantion i raced toilet paper for a goof hour.


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Jul 25, 2008)

Drugs are for highschool when shiiiit dont matter. Alcohol is for the rest of your life.


----------



## photocat (Jul 26, 2008)

what is WRONG with you people.  I guess I"m partial to blame... I start talking tequila and watch out.............  I guess this is what happens when I don't post for 2-3 days...  gees.  

Well, it's a week later from my original posting, I just woke up (so much for getting up at dawn to go shoot...) and it's hot outside.  I'm feeling like it's a good day to try something new.  I'm going to go shoot textures and scout for job sites.  

Who's gonna go out too?  

BTW - toofpaste...............18????  yikes!!  you young thang.


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 26, 2008)

photocat said:


> what is WRONG with you people. I guess I"m partial to blame... I start talking tequila and watch out............. I guess this is what happens when I don't post for 2-3 days... gees.
> 
> Well, it's a week later from my original posting, I just woke up (so much for getting up at dawn to go shoot...) and it's hot outside. I'm feeling like it's a good day to try something new. I'm going to go shoot textures and scout for job sites.
> 
> ...


 
19 in 2 months!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## photocat (Jul 26, 2008)

ldman:


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 26, 2008)

hahahaha.... not for a while


----------



## photocat (Jul 26, 2008)

you're new photo is blurry.  you should switch it to the hat you made for tyjax.  ...or is that moment over?  lol - well, it was funny.


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 26, 2008)

photocat said:


> you're new photo is blurry. you should switch it to the hat you made for tyjax. ...or is that moment over? lol - well, it was funny.


 
It's blurry? Looks fine on my puter.  Yes, and I'm trying to get over that moment..... sad times


----------



## photocat (Jul 27, 2008)

thanks that all replied to this post.  signing out - cat


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Aug 1, 2008)

is this place really full of oldies? 19 is the way to be.


----------



## photocat (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm sorry?  Are you calling me old...... little thang?


----------

